# My 20 Gallon planted.



## Teemote (Aug 13, 2016)

Here it is -

I kinda regret that I only got a 20 gallon.. ha - first time trying red plants so hopefully it grows... and the CO2 set.. after struggling to pull the trigger for 2 months

CO2 system is the ISTA set.

Question though - 

I noticed the water is back siphoning back to where the plastic check valve when CO2 is off, I understand that this is normal, but is there a way to prevent this? Just feel nervous about it.

I replaced the 2 in 1 with a 3 in 1 diffuser (bubble, valve and diffuse) on top of the check valve between tank and the 3 in 1, still noticing the water going back pass the first 3 in 1 valve... doesn't seem to work?

Anyone have this experience?


----------

